# 01' Waterman 16 with F40



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking for prop suggestions for my 16 Waterman. I have a PT 3 blade with a lot of cup right now don't know the pitch. It has a second to none holeshot but tops out at 28mph with 2 people and regular fishing load. Looking to get a better top end. Any suggestions.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

How much faster do you think you go with loaded up waterman & 40hp ? If you get a little more top-end you will give up the hole shot. Was the boat designed to get you into and out of areas only other think about or get you to the location quicker than everyone else. With out knowing how big the actual load is,you have arrived,are near the top end .


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a 15 hpx with the same carbed f40. I could top out at 31 with the wind at my back and an empty boat. Holeshot wasn't great. On the flip side that motor barely uses gas and the carbed f40 is 30 lbs lighter than the newer direct injected version.
You might try calling Marcus at power tech and compare the prop you have with the one they use on the 15 hpx. You are looking at a few hundred dollars for a new prop to potentially pick up a couple extra mph at best. Not sure its really worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I just hear people getting 34-35mph and still getting good holeshot with the 40hp mercs. Guess that just 2stroke power?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The holeshot would be noticeable but 34-35 seems pretty generous for a 40. That carbed f40 weighs around 187 I believe. Not sure how much lighter a 2 stroke would be. You should be able to squeeze 30-31 out of that motor with the right prop. I wonder if the cup is slowing you down. If the motor is raised then the cup is going to be necessary.

I have a 17.8 with a zuke 60 and top out at 37 mph to put in in perspective.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, I think you can expect to get lower 30's with the right wheel. My '02 with a 40 2-stroke showed 37 on the GPS when I bought it. I've never gone much past 30. That feels pretty fast on these ultra-lights. I have a fury and can get you the #'s if you think they will help on your f40.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Sold the f40 Tyler's putting a merc 40 2 on as we speak. But thanks!!!!


----------

